# How to be FREE from DP



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

I know everyone is looking for the ONE answer, or remedy to cure DP. I am one of those people. I have searched and searched as im sure all of you have for the cure to this and of course no one really has THE cure. 
The reason being is that the cure is not a single answer or remedy that can cause you to magically transform back into your true self.

I will share with you what I believe to be the road back home, to your true self and to reality..

Let me make it known that the cure starts with a decision to look beyond your current state. You cannot base your potential on how you are feeling right now. Cause right now you see yourself as unchangeable, lacking hope, and never being able to return or cross back over into the state of reality. 
Fact is you can?t think because your brain isn?t thinking. What you are using to think with is your feelings and not what you know to be true. You know you were normal and healthy once and if you can fall from that perfection then you CAN rise back up again. Don?t let your feelings be your mind. It?s all about mind over matter.

Don't pay so much attention to how you feel. Like if you had a wound on your knee; as long as you focus on it, you will feel as though it will never go away. It takes time and the conscious decision to ignore what you feel and start making decisions on what you KNOW. You knew true reality before and you have to believe you can find it again. Your mind is all you really have right now cause what you feel is not in sync with reality.

Your body is fragile, as is your mind, and your emotions but there are things you KNOW that can help you overcome anything you may feel. This is a battle between what you feel and what you know.

From now on you can not allow your feelings to decide where you will go in life.

Tell yourself right now, "I AM NOT what I feel right now!" 
THIS is NOT you! YOU are perfect, born perfect and healthy. This DP is foreign and does not own your life. This is the mind weakened by feeling. This is you losing the battle between mind and feeling. Make the choice to see yourself healed as you do when you look at the wound on your leg. You KNOW the wound is temporary, so accept and believe that DP is also! If you continue to think with your feelings then they will rule you forever. You are living in an illusion based on feeling rather than regaining reality through what you know.

Right now your mind is confused with what it knows and what it feels. So let?s start thinking straight! First you need to regain focus in your mind and stop worrying about how you feel. Your mind is stronger than you think and NOTHING is incurable. The more you obsess with how you feel the worse it will get because you are convincing yourself that how you feel right now is all that will ever be.

For those of you who have done things to take your mind off DP, im sure have had glimpses of reality again. This is because you aren?t focusing on how you feel, rather on what you know which is that you can function normally. Finding a distraction from your feelings is what will end your obsessive worrying which will forever cause DP.

*What hinders you:*
What will prevent you from recovery is this. Constant obsession with how you feel right now. Worrying you will never change and never seeing things beyond your current state.

Also if you do any of these things you are hindering your chances of recovery:

Not getting the right amount of sleep
Spending 10 hours or more on the computer a day
Never going outside 
Never exercising
Not having the proper diet
Constantly seeing things from a negative viewpoint
Not accepting change
Refusing to do anything cause you FEEL you can?t
Not taking the first step
Keeping yourself isolated
Subjecting yourself to negative things either through association with negative people, music, or media etc.
Letting your feelings defeat you
Giving up

You can try every remedy in the book but if you are still obsessing with every little feeling then you?ll never recover. Look at it like this..

*Obsessive worry ---> Anxiety ---> Panic stages ---> Stuck in DP*

*What must be done:*

You must FIRST eliminate your obsessive worrying all the time about how you feel and what?s wrong with you. You MUST. This is your first step and most important.

All you have to do is take the first step and with it you will build the steps to recovery.. Each day will take you further..Start slow and work your way up.

Instead of obsessively worrying you can be doing this..

*Improving physical, emotional and mental balance:*

Think positive!
Get fresh air everyday. Lack of oxygen can increase your symptoms of DP. Your mind needs oxygen to function properly. This goes along with proper diet. 
Link: http://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical/healthybalanceddiet.htm

Meditate daily or when you want to lessen your anxiety.  This will lessen tension in your body and help you relax which will lessen your anxiety and so on.
Link: http://www.wikihow.com/Meditate

Research The  7 CHAKRAS  in your body. It is important to balance and purify the energies in your body. This may be complex to many of you but I urge you to educate yourself about this when you are ready. 
Link: http://www.meaningoflife.i12.com/chakras.htm

Take up a physical activity such as:  Swimming, Yoga, Martial arts, Running, Hiking, Walking, or Dance Class. There are many others..

Sooth yourself with:  relaxing music. I would suggest Chill, Ambient, Meditative, or Classical music, although there are many others. 
Light incense or candles. 
Have a nice warm bath. Pamper yourself.. allow yourself to be at peace. 
Let someone give you a massage. 
Drink some warm tea.
Read a book. 
Paint, draw, throw pottery, etc.

If you don't have a job, consider getting one: I know many of you have anxiety to a point where you find it hard to even walk out your door but believe me its all because you have allowed your feelings to defeat you and prevent you from living normally. If you do get to the point where you feel you are ready to attempt a job, look for one that?s not stressful. You don?t have to be a Judge or a Firefighter. Work in a place that causes you the least stress.

Spend time in nature:  This is a place I find to be the least stressful of all and it?s healthy to be outside.

REMEMBER YOU MUST: 
*Eliminate obsessive worry--->no more anxiety--->no more panic--->no more DP!*

This is a process and a path that starts with the first step to END OBSSESIVE WORRYING.

You know who you really are. You aren?t an invisible being looking in at the world. You just FEEL that way. You can regain your connection and inspiration for life. This is a real world and you are real. You CAN find yourself again in this world. I believe in every single one of you. There?s no dead end or point of no return. And if you haven?t already, Take the first step!


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

looks essential to me

too bad i'm a klonopined alcoholic stuck with a shit school a long way from home. i think step one is to have a leg up. you need people to understand and give a fuck. without that you're doomed.


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

Fant?me said:


> looks essential to me
> 
> too bad i'm a klonopined alcoholic stuck with a shit school a long way from home. i think step one is to have a leg up. you need people to understand and give a flower*. without that you're doomed.


The only people that will understand are the people who have been there. I've tried in every single way to explain DP to people without it and they can't even begin to relate. You can't wait for people to give a damn cause 99% have their own problems to deal with or else can't relate to you. Sad truth about it, even though theres thousands of us with DP, we are still alone in the experience and only when we face it ourselves and make the right choices will we ever come out of it. I CARE! :wink:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Space Addict said:


> What you are using to think with is your feelings and not what you know to be true.
> 
> It?s all about mind over matter.
> 
> ...


Although I think most of you dos and donts are good advice I dont agree with any of what you wrote above.

You say forget how you feel but that is the problem in the first place, we are not fully in touch with how we feel, you are prescribing that we do more of what we are doing already, digging ourselves into a deeper hole.

It is not mind over matter, you cant force your feelings away and if you do they will come back and bite you. How you are feeling is important but im not saying you should obsess over how you feel so it stops you from doing anything, nor am I saying ignore it, but the only way to go about it is *feel the fear and anxiety but do it anyway* , repressing your feelings never works and is the highway to far greater problems, any psychiatrist will tell you that.

There is no battle between your thoughts and feelings except one that you create by denying how you feel. You are prescribing only living in the reality of your thoughts, living in your head, but your emotional reality is just as important, or even more so in my experience. You shouldnt be ruled by how you feel but nor should you deny it.


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Space Addict said:
> 
> 
> > What you are using to think with is your feelings and not what you know to be true.
> ...


Oh I agree theres no way to ignore how you feel. That wasn't what I meant nor that you deny your feelings. I never said to repress feelings either. That is why I offered methods of relieving your stress and anxiety.

All im saying is that you have to find things that will lessen your focus on your immediate feelings in life. We all know they are there but now its time to do something about it. I don't suggest you rely purely on thoughts and forget feeling. Im saying not to use your feelings of how you percieve life to dictate your reality. It's obvious we aren't all ghosts living in a 2 dimentional universe with no connection to the world around us. Problem is, you are living as though you are, as though what you feel IS absolute, when its not. You are convincing yourself that you are not even human. Just remember who you were before all this happened to you. That is the real you, that is what life really is.

As long as your emotions are unstable and lacking a connection to reality, you can't count on them to bring you back to reality. The methods I give also provide physical and emotional healing along with mental. They all work together. I agree with you! 8)


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I was going to make a post almost identical to Pablo's :lol:

But reading your last post I definately agree with what you are saying. Whatever you focus on expands, so if you focus on your negative emotions and your belief that you can't go anywhere you will remain stuck.

So much of DP is based on fear (It is an anxiety disorder after all, and anxiety is caused by fear). The ONLY way to beat fear is to move through it. Like you said - if you feel like you can't do something, just do it anyway 

Easier said than done though, I know.

I do think that its important to pay attention to and acknowledge your feelings, but not let them paralyse you. Also, so much of what we do (or don't) feel on the surface is covering up a lot of deeper issues which need to be dealt with as well, in the long run.


----------

